# Zurück von Fraser



## Dxlfxn (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Kanadafans,
Familie hat sich abgemeldet, Zeit mal alles kurz zu Papier zu bringen.
Nach unterschiedlichen Regionalflughäfen traf sich meine Gruppe in Frankfurt.
Alles an Gepäck war hoffentlich an Bord und wir starteten mit dem LH Jumbo für den 9,5 Stundenflug gen Vancouver. Gegen 14.45 Uhr Ortszeit trafen wir ein und erreíchten dann die Lodge in einer originellen "Buslimousine" nach 3 Stunden Fahrt gemeinsam mit einer ebenfalls angereisten 4er gruppe aus Florida. Ein Stop am Spirituosenladen ( und ein zweiter zum entsorgen) sorgten eine ungewöhnlich lange Fahrt.
Auf der Lodge wartete dann bereits das übliche abendliche 4-Gänge Menü.
Wir verabredenten den ersten Tag und so mußten wir um 4.30 Uhr bereits wieder aufstehen. Dieser Rythmus blieb eigentlich immer gleich. Der erste Tag sah uns am Vedder River. Wir konnten uns schön am Pool einrichten und waren nahezu allein. Die erste Stunde geschah eigentlich garnichts. Es lag sicher auch daran, sich zunächst wieder einmal an die starke Strömung und das leichte Spürangeln zu gewöhnen. Aber nach etwa einer Stunde rappelte es doch spürbar bei mir und nach einem geilen Drill konnte ich den ersten King der Reise in den Kescher führen. Mit 25 Pfund war das Mädel nicht die schlechteste. Ich konnte an diesem ersten Tag 10 Kings haken und 5 landen.
Die weiteren Bisse gab ich an meine Angelfreunde weiter, die zunächst nicht so erfolgreich waren. Trotzdem hatten wir am Abend 23 Fische gehakt, von denen 11 gelandet und 4 entnommen wurden. Die Fische lagen zwischen 9 und 16 Kilo. Jeder hatte seinen Fisch bekommen, entsprechend war die Laune.
Leider sind mir die Bilder des 1. Tages irgendwie abhanden gekommen. Sobald sich meine Mitreisenden melden, werde ich das eine oder andere Bild diese Tages nachreichen.
Der 2. Tag sah uns dann nach dem opulentem Frühstück ( Eier, Bratkartoffeln, Würstchen Frühstücksspeck, Pfannkuchen mit Ahornsirup usw. usw. ) an der Mündung des Harissonriver in den Fraser. Es sollte ein absolut artenreines Fischen werden, da die Methode und der ziehende Fisch eigentlich nichts anderes zuließen. Wir waren im Boot angereist, da dieser Uferstreifen von Land nicht zu erreichen ist (Indianerreservat). Es wurde mit der Pose und Jigs gefischt. An diesem Abend hatten alle müde Arme. Wir hakten über 60 Hundslachse und landeten entsprechend viele. Die Fische hatten ein Durchschnittsgewicht bei etwa 8 Kilo und die besten Fische lagen dann bei etwa 12 Kg. Wir entnahmen einige sehr schön blanke Weibchen - zur Freude des Guides, der sich gern ans ausnehmen machte um sein "Gold" zu bergen. Die Guides sind einfach immer heiß auf guten Rogen. Wenn jemand diese Fische für minderwertig hält, sollte er einmal einen Hundsdrill haben - der Fisch ist bei gleicher Größe ungleich stärker als ein King -- und er sollte einmal gut geräucherten Hundslachs essen. Ich war jedenfalls davon überzeugt. Unser Guide überraschte uns dann später auch noch mit einem nach "Indian Candy" Art heiß geräuchertem Hundslachs. Zu Bier und Grappa ein Genuß!
Am 3. Tag wollte wir zum Barfischen an der Fraser. Dabei handelt es sich um diese stationäre Angelart, die grob dem Aalangeln oder Brandungsangeln ähnelt. Wir hatten am Vortag, während wir bei den Hunden waren, dort eine andere Gruppe der Lodge, die dabei gut fing. Ein 47 pfüniger King und ein 15 pfündiger Coho waren nur die beiden besten Fische der Gruppe.
Leider konnten wir nicht ganz den Platz einnehmen, den wir gern beangeln wollten. Wir waren nach der Gruppe der Floridaboys dort eingetroffen und die waren schon vor Ort. Also ein paar Meter rücken und schon kams vom Himmel.
Die flüssige Sonne Britisch Columbias ließ uns nicht mehr los. Den ganzen Tag Regen. Dazu kam noch etwas seltsames: Die Amis hakten 7 Kings, davon 5 gute Fische zwischen 33 und 44 Pfund --- und wir nicht einen. 5 dieser Fische bissen auf eine Rute. Man konnte kopieren und kopieren - nur diese Rute fing. Trotztdem war die Laune bei uns nicht schlecht, nur unserem Guide gings ziemlich an die Ehre.
Der 4. Tag sah uns wieder am Fraser. Gegenüber von Island 22 machte unser Boot fest. Die Gruppe aus Bayern hatte hier am Vortag ordentlich zugeschlagen. 7 Kings und einige gute Chums lagen am Abend zur Verarbeitung bereit. Entsprechend war die Erwartung. Die Angelmethode hier "Bottombouncing" mit 80g Spürblei ging schon ganz schön in die Arme. Aber Klaus (Sailfisch 777) legte gleich am Morgen mit einem 33 Pfünder King gut vor. Diese Fische waren in der harten Strömung nach dem Biß nicht zu halten. Jedesmal gings ins Boot und dann wurde der Fisch vom Boot aus ausgedrillt. Ulli verlor den Fisch beim 2. Biß und ich einen nachdem der 3. Fisch bei mir biß. Dazwischen fingen wir viele Buckellachse und vereinzelt Hundslachs. Ein seltenes Glück war mir beschieden: Kurz vor dem Mittag konnte ich einen nur sehr schwach angefärbten Rotlachs landen. Der Fisch sollte eigentlich schon seit mitte September nicht mehr im Fluß sein. Entsprechend war die Freude. Nur das der Guide den Fisch schneller wieder ins Wasser beförderte, als ich die Kamere zücken konnte - na ja, waren ja genug Zeugen dabei.
Ende Teil 1.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*

klasse Bericht ! |bla:
da träumt man ja davon dort selbst mal nach den Lachsen zu sehen ....


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*

Ih leg noch schnell ein paar Landschaftsaufnahmen nach


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*

:l .... da muß ich auch mal hin !!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*

Liest sich ja klasse)
Ich hoffe ich kriege das auch fürs Mag??


----------



## Sailfisch (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> :l .... da muß ich auch mal hin !!!!



dito!

Genialer Bericht, freue mich auf die Fortsetzung!


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*

Nicht nur träumen, Männers - planen und sparen.... 
Es gibt nicht nur dieses Hig-End Programm. Schickt ne PN. Ich kann sicher so einiges arrangieren. Habe mir gerade auf diesem Urlaub 2 andere Unterkünfte
angesehen, die es auch bei Selbstversorgung etwas billiger machen..
Vielleicht tun sich ja ein paar Boardies zusammen. 4 Mann sind ideal.


----------



## Matt_CDN (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*

Ich wohne da und habe noch keinen Fisch gefangen |kopfkrat 

Wennst wieder herkommst must mir mal zeigen wie es gemacht wird. 

19' JetBoot steht bereit. 

Matt


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*

Hallo Matt, 
das machen wir. Ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder anreise!
An deinem Hinweis sieht man aber auch, wie wichtig es ist dort zunächst einmal eingeführt (geguidet) zu werden. Hier herrschen oft Vorstellungen, das man dort eigentlich nur hinfahren muß und sich dann nur so mit den Lachsen besacken kann.


----------



## larsgerkens (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*

geiler bericht und klasse bilder.. mehr davon bidde... .wart ihr in der fraser lodge? hast vielleichtn paar adressen von lodges in der umgebung?


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*

Hallo Lars,

gibt nur eine richtige Lodge dort. Ich habe aber auch noch Adressen von einer sehr guten Ferienwohnung und zwei tauglichen Bed$Breakfasts. Da kannst du dir dann die Guidingtouren einzeln dazubuchen und an den anderen tagen selbst etwas machen.
Stör geht nur mit Boot und Guiding


----------



## larsgerkens (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*

angeln war eigentlich nur sekundär gedacht... suche eher etwas für ne art "travel and work"!!!.....
falls jemand adressen etc hat.. bitte melden!!
thx

gruß
lars


----------



## Matt_CDN (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Matt,
> das machen wir. Ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder anreise!


 
Ja das waere toll. Wie gesagt ich stelle das Boot, du das wissen 

Wenns soweit ist schreibst mir ein email an web1000@shaw.ca



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hier herrschen oft Vorstellungen, das man dort eigentlich nur hinfahren muß und sich dann nur so mit den Lachsen besacken kann.


 
Also genauso hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Nur dass ich in 10 minuten am Fraser bin 

Matt


----------



## kaenzo33lu (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*

Sag mir bescheidt! Bin gerne mit von der PArtie )))

Lets Rock the salmons )))

Etienne


----------



## Matt_CDN (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*

Wer mal im Lande ist soll mir halt mal bescheid geben ...

Ich angle zwar nicht so viel auf fisch (meistens nur krebse) aber wuerde schon gerne mal ein Fisch unter fachkundiger anweisung fangen 

Ich stelle das boot (6m) und den vorteil (wenns denn einer ist |kopfkrat ) mit einheimischen unterwegs zu sein.

Matt


----------



## larsgerkens (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*

boarh.. ich komm gleich im juli rübergeflogen... stellst mir auch n bettchen zur verfügung?  

petri und gruß

lars


----------



## Matt_CDN (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Zurück von Fraser*



			
				larsgerkens schrieb:
			
		

> boarh.. ich komm gleich im juli rübergeflogen... stellst mir auch n bettchen zur verfügung?
> 
> petri und gruß
> 
> lars



Kein Bett aber du kannst unter dem Boot schlafen :q:q:q

Matt


----------

